# Pet peeves



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I know everyone has a pet peeve about their SO. What's yours and how have you dealt with it? Did it work or just piss them off?
I'll go first. My biggest pet peeve with my wife is she will wash some dishes by hand (even though the dishwasher is empty) and leave them to dry in the sink. Sometimes they will sit there for days. She knows it drives me crazy but keeps doing it. 
Sooooo..... One day i figured hey. I'll help her out. I opened the window and threw the dishes out into the yard. When she came home she asked "why are the dishes were all over the yard?" I just replied I thought they would dry faster in the sun. Needless to say she wasn't impressed but she got the hint, which only lasted a week.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

That sounds very passive aggressive, why not just put them away yourself. 

No pet peeves here I can't be bothered getting worked up just because my partner and I have different ways of doing things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I will wash dishes by hand if there isn't room in the dishwasher for them. The only difference is I will take the extra couple minutes to dry them and put them away. 
Some days I do put them away, other times I'll just leave them and see how long it takes for her to finish what she started.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Pet Peeve: My wife constantly cuts me off while I’m talking and changes the subject.
Resolution: I’ve stopped talking.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Talking about watching a show or movie on TV for a half hour and then when we finally turn it on she walks out of the room for a half hour in full puttering-around-mode, comes back in asks 50 questions about what's going on, complains she doesn't like it, then lays down on the couch falls asleep, periodically waking up to leave the room some more, have a cigarette and finally conclude the show or movie wasn't very good.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

"what 'cha doin'?"

The answer is usually something like "I'm standing here staring at this and trying to figure out why it won't work"

or

"I'm trying to decide whether the S&P 500 is overvalued, and where in the world you can find some income that justifies the risk...."

or

"Hoping that jack stand is stronger than it looks."


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Another pet peeve: When someone calls on te phone and the first thing they say is "What are you doing?"

Well, taking to you right now! Arrgg!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

dormant said:


> Another pet peeve: When someone calls on te phone and the first thing they say is "What are you doing?"
> 
> Well, taking to you right now! Arrgg!


My ex-husband would call our landline home phone and invariably ask "where are you?" Dude. Really? You called me...at...._home_. 

:slap:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Does this SOUND like the number you called? Do I sound like the person you were trying to call? Are you f6cking deaf? Are you mute?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Is there anything else I can help you with today sir??"


No I think you've run out of things to f^ck up.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Forest said:


> "what 'cha doin'?"
> 
> The answer is usually something like "I'm standing here staring at this and trying to figure out why it won't work"
> 
> ...


Are you saying you don't like that type of answer?


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

My X was quite flatulent. Especially with dairy products. Stand-by for heavy blows if you were around her after she had some ice cream. 

She thought nothing of cutting some wolf bait in front of me or launching SBD's in front of others.

I found it quite repulsive. Seriously, who would want to have sex with someone carrying around a days worth of fart dust in their drawers

I guess it was dealt with as was several other issues when we got divorced


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

intheory said:


> When I am talking to him and he doesn't want to listen, so he just keeps turning up the volume of the TV with the remote.
> 
> It hurt so bad when I was young, I would almost cry.
> 
> ...


Most everyone has a DVR. He could hit "pause" and listen to you then resume his show after you two are done conversing.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

thenub said:


> I know everyone has a pet peeve about their SO. What's yours and how have you dealt with it? Did it work or just piss them off?
> I'll go first. My biggest pet peeve with my wife is she will wash some dishes by hand (even though the dishwasher is empty) and leave them to dry in the sink. Sometimes they will sit there for days. She knows it drives me crazy but keeps doing it.
> Sooooo..... *One day i figured hey. I'll help her out. I opened the window and threw the dishes out into the yard. When she came home she asked "why are the dishes were all over the yard?" I just replied I thought they would dry faster in the sun. Needless to say she wasn't impressed but she got the hint, which only lasted a week*.


I find it fascinating what some people get upset about that may not bother another person -like AT ALL.. We don't even have a dishwasher (that's ME) and we're a family of 8.. I do them all by hand and I allow them to DRY afterwards... then when it's convenient (could be that night, even next morning )... I will put them away.. no big deal.. 

If my husband did what you did.. I would think he lost his mind.. I am sure I'd get one heck of a laugh out of the story at some point .... but really I would fully expect him to go clean that mess up...grass & all & wouldn't be smiling coming home to that...after all he did it.. :rofl:

Me & mine really don't bother each other much at all... the worse thing I can even think of is... when he goes to bed or takes a late nap , he may not get fully under the covers...and I want his body under that sheet when I get into bed.. so I can feel him next to me.. you'd think after all these years, he'd make it a habit to get under the sheets.. but .. I find myself saying "Hey baby -why do you do that, get under here with me !"

...and Whistlers annoy me...(Very strange I know).. he is not a whistler , so it doesn't matter, but he always teases me when whistlers are near.....we had carpet installers come and one was a whistler... he had a ball with that... I wanted to get out of the house, couldn't wait till they left..


----------



## tainted (Aug 16, 2013)

Leaving left over time on the mircowave. 

WHY CAN'T YOU JUST CLEAR IT? THE BLINKING GREEN LIGHT DRIVES ME INSANE.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Peeves? I'm sure my wife has her list but here's mine .

Little things
-------------
- No cap on the toothpaste used to bother me. I decided toothpaste wasn't a showstopper.
- I generally load the dish washer but when she loads it, it's hap hazzard and there's not many dishes actually in there (thus power/water waste). Meh I decided that wasn't a show stopper either.

Big things
-----------
- I used to get angry when she'd do everything for the kids when they were older and should be doing for themselves. I admit I was not nice to her about this. Her need to be needed had a price tag and I wasn't happy with it.
- Junk in the pantry because the kids 'like' it. Another one I wasn't nice about. I didn't go crazy with it but she was offended when I reiterated that the grocery list would change if any of our boys started looking unhealthy. She was even more offended because she knew I was dead serious .


Her list
--------
- I'm not telling.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

tainted said:


> Leaving left over time on the mircowave.
> 
> WHY CAN'T YOU JUST CLEAR IT? THE BLINKING GREEN LIGHT DRIVES ME INSANE.


Hows that OCD working out?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Take your god damn empty water bottles out of the car. God damn it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

thenub said:


> I'll go first. My biggest pet peeve with my wife is she will wash some dishes by hand (even though the dishwasher is empty) and leave them to dry in the sink. Sometimes they will sit there for days. She knows it drives me crazy but keeps doing it.
> Sooooo..... One day i figured hey. I'll help her out. I opened the window and threw the dishes out into the yard. When she came home she asked "why are the dishes were all over the yard?" I just replied I thought they would dry faster in the sun. Needless to say she wasn't impressed but she got the hint, which only lasted a week.





SimplyAmorous said:


> If my husband did what you did.. I would think he lost his mind.. I am sure I'd get one heck of a laugh out of the story at some point .... but really I would fully expect him to go clean that mess up...grass & all & wouldn't be smiling coming home to that...after all he did it.. :rofl:


I agree SA. I can't imagine that helping anything. that seemed more strange than leaving them in the sink all the time. I guess he must have plastic plates since he didn't mention anything about them all shattering to pieces.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

They were just pots. The best part is we sure get a good laugh out of it now. And yes, I did clean up the dishes. I still can't understand just not finishing them at the time. Wash.... Let them dry while I plunk my ass down in front of the tv. To me it makes no sense.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

thenub said:


> They were just pots. The best part is we sure get a good laugh out of it now. And yes, I did clean up the dishes. I still can't understand just not finishing them at the time. Wash.... Let them dry while I plunk my ass down in front of the tv. To me it makes no sense.


Well that's a completely different story. You threw your wife's pot out of the window. HOW DARE YOU.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

dormant said:


> Another pet peeve: When someone calls on te phone and the first thing they say is "What are you doing?"
> 
> Well, taking to you right now! Arrgg!


Or when some calls your super late at night then ask "So were you sleeping"


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lovelyblue said:


> Or when some calls your super late at night then ask "So were you sleeping"


Or when they call and say hey (followed by nothing) ?


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_When I am talking to him and he doesn't want to listen, so he just keeps turning up the volume of the TV with the remote._

I do this-(LOL) it's my way of telling the person to 

1.pipe down.
2. Stop asking questions.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

thenub said:


> I still can't understand just not finishing them at the time. Wash.... Let them dry while I plunk my ass down in front of the tv. To me it makes no sense.


I fail to see why letting dishes air dry is a problem. That's why they make countertop dish drainers. 










I load the dishwasher, hand wash anything else that won't fit, and let it drain/dry while I "plunk my a$$ down in front of the tv." :rofl: To me, it makes perfect sense. Personally, I hate ending up with a pile of sopping wet dishtowels (having dried everything by hand) and would much rather empty the fully-dry dishes from the drainer in the morning. Then I don't have to wash a load of dirty dishtowels!

As to OPs question RE: pet peeves, honestly, I can't think of anything my SO does that is a true pet peeve. That's why I love being around him


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

intheory said:


> When I am talking to him and he doesn't want to listen, so he just keeps turning up the volume of the TV with the remote.
> 
> 
> lovelyblue said:
> ...


This isn't on topic really. Intheory, your husband was being disrespectful. Lovely, you don't respect anyone you do this to.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> I fail to......


Are you getting ready to go psycho on us and blame it on your daughter's friends .


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry guys and gals. Shut up Thundarr. This is a venting thread.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_This isn't on topic really. Intheory, your husband was being disrespectful. Lovely, you don't respect anyone you do this to._

Hey I do ask nicely for the person to be quite or to wait till I'm done doing what I'm doing be for I turn up the volume.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I fail to see why letting dishes air dry is a problem. That's why they make countertop dish drainers. 


Good point! But I don't see how it could possibly take 3 or more days to dry!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe I should surprise her by installing new countertops the next time she's away on business. She has always hated them anyway. She'll get what she wants and I'll just install a single bowl sink in place of the double bowl😃


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

thenub said:


> They were just pots. The best part is we sure get a good laugh out of it now. And yes, I did clean up the dishes. I still can't understand just not finishing them at the time. Wash.... Let them dry while I plunk my ass down in front of the tv. To me it makes no sense.


Just want to say ..I think it's GREAT you both can laugh about it now.. I have more of a temper over my husband in a moment







..and as strange as it sounds .. the kids and him sometimes like to irritate me, pull my string just a little bit.. I don't get real mad.. just to get a rise out of me.. cause they think it's funny.. this doesn't bother me , however... I even kinda like it!! 

It's just good to laugh at our quirks.. even the







/ a little OCD ones ! Very healthy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This sh^it has about a million dollars of science in it making it no-stick. How the f^ck did you manage to burn it? Seriously, how did that happen? WTF were you cooking? Krazy Glue?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

OK, here is another one.

I have yet to know a female that can comprehend The Godfather, or Chariots of Fire.

Under no circumstances should you watch these movies with a woman.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

I really hate it when I tell my husband somewhere that I want to go, such as out to dinner, and he says he doesn't want to go. Then about 5 minutes later he will come back with, "but if you really want to go, I will take you". This drives me nuts. Like I want to go out with someone who doesn't want to be there, no thanks. Plus, if I didn't want to go why would I bring it up...this is annoying me just talking about it, lol.

I also hate when he takes out the trash, but doesn't replace the bag. This one is on me tho, and I wouldn't tell him it annoys me, because I think it is dumb this annoys me. (Although as I walk around the house seeing empty trash cans with no bags, I am gritting my teeth)


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

NWCooper said:


> I also hate when he takes out the trash, but doesn't replace the bag. This one is on me tho, and I wouldn't tell him it annoys me, because I think it is dumb this annoys me. (Although as I walk around the house seeing empty trash cans with no bags, I am gritting my teeth)


Maybe he thinks you wouldn't notice he was thoughtful enough to take out the trash if you didn't have to put a new bag in the cans.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

NWCooper said:


> I really hate it when I tell my husband somewhere that I want to go, such as out to dinner,* and he says he doesn't want to go. * Then about 5 minutes later he will come back with, "but if you really want to go, I will take you". This drives me nuts. * Like I want to go out with someone who doesn't want to be there, no thanks. * Plus, if I didn't want to go why would I bring it up...this is annoying me just talking about it, lol.
> 
> I also hate when he takes out the trash, but doesn't replace the bag. * This one is on me tho, and I wouldn't tell him it annoys me, because I think it is dumb this annoys me.* (Although as I walk around the house seeing empty trash cans with no bags, I am gritting my teeth)


I think your husband needs some of *your attitude* NWCooper! His saying he doesn't want to go outright would surely put a dagger into the mood , don't blame you at all.. I think sometimes we need to pick our battles.. and he is pretty lucky you are able to pick yours well ...as it sounds in this post.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Obsessive worry and what if thinking. For example, my wife is driving home from work this Friday and she sees our middle son's truck tucked away on a side road. It's hunting season and he likes to hunt. He's also 24 years old and been doing well on his own for 3 years.

So the peeve is hers. She's angry with herself because she was stressed and worried all evening that he might get lost in the woods. That us until 8:45pm when he texted her back . I explained to her earlier that the worst he could be lost would mean 4-5 miles in any direction anyway.

So it's not a peeve of mine that she worries sometimes when it's unfounded. It's her worry and her peeve


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wifey and I are in our 50's. It is 100% mandatory we snuggle for a minimum of 10 minutes in bed when either of us go to bed or gets up. Snuggling is fine, but I miss football.... But I am dutiful.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband's pet peeve is unpunctuality. I used to be terrible and it's something I've improved greatly. Foolishly I hadn't considered it to be disrespectful until he spelled it out for me in plain English as to why he valued punctuality so much and why it bothered him when we were late (because of me). I took that on and began to change my warped relationship with time. 

However, sometimes my timing can be a bit tight. Which is what happened the other night despite putting a hustle on it. I thought we'd be on time but he still rang the host and said we might be 5mins late. To me, 5mins isn't deserving of a phone-call, to him it is. It turned out that we were the first to arrive, even before the host. And at that point I could say 'See babe, stick with me, s'all good...' while checking my dress was on properly. We were out the next morning and similar thing happened again. Punctuality for my husband means being there on time or 10mins early. When he sees me flying about the house, grabbing shoes and lipstick to put on in the car, it's not quite the relaxed arrival vibe he'd like. That's his pet peeve. Despite myself, I do get it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I need a 32mb microSD card to record all my wife's pet peeves... 

To stay in context with dishes. She's "afraid" to use the dishwasher. Thinking it will break or uses too much water.

The house has two kitchens and a pair of awesome and pricy Bosch dishwashers. One is used rarely and the one like beyond rarely. The beyond rarely died due to lack of use and we had a $500 repair bill. The tech shows us the water pump which literally had shriveled up... Interestingly she never got the message but we now use the Bosches a lot more often...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> My husband's pet peeve is unpunctuality. I used to be terrible and it's something I've improved greatly. Foolishly I hadn't considered it to be disrespectful until he spelled it out for me in plain English as to why he valued punctuality so much and why it bothered him when we were late (because of me). I took that on and began to change my warped relationship with time.
> 
> However, sometimes my timing can be a bit tight. Which is what happened the other night despite putting a hustle on it. I thought we'd be on time but he still rang the host and said we might be 5mins late. To me, 5mins isn't deserving of a phone-call, to him it is. It turned out that we were the first to arrive, even before the host. And at that point I could say 'See babe, stick with me, s'all good...' while checking my dress was on properly. We were out the next morning and similar thing happened again. Punctuality for my husband means being there on time or 10mins early. When he sees me flying about the house, grabbing shoes and lipstick to put on in the car, it's not quite the relaxed arrival vibe he'd like. That's his pet peeve. Despite myself, I do get it.


I have your husband's affliction heartsbeating. Time is pretty close to constant unless you're moving really fast . With that said, if everyone else shows up late including the host then thumbs down for them. Being late always puts me in a bad mood no matter when everyone else shows up.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: Pet peeves*



Forest said:


> OK, here is another one.
> 
> I have yet to know a female that can comprehend The Godfather, or Chariots of Fire.
> 
> Under no circumstances should you watch these movies with a woman.


That is the opposite in our house. I can safely say I understand both (and like both) while the husband can't stop asking questions for both *sigh*

He always has to pause a movie to ask a question or rewinds it if he didn't get it. OMG it drives me bat coo coo...

My other pet peeve, he has woman in him...he moves the goddam living room around twice a month at least...it is a beotch moving a 60 gal tank and 35 gal tank around all the time...he just did it for the third time in about 5 weeks today...gaaaah!!!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Wifey and I are in our 50's. It is 100% mandatory we snuggle for a minimum of 10 minutes in bed when either of us go to bed or gets up. *Snuggling is fine, but I miss football.... But I am dutiful.*


Why does snuggling exclude football? Can't you snuggle _and_ watch football?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> I have your husband's affliction heartsbeating. Time is pretty close to constant unless you're moving really fast . With that said, if everyone else shows up late including the host then thumbs down for them. Being late always puts me in a bad mood no matter when everyone else shows up.


I should have mentioned we actually arrived one minute early. It does bug him but he moves on pretty quickly. So now that I'm punctual, I need to work on being punctual in a relaxed way! I'm flawed. A few times we have purposely arrived early to have a drink together first and that's a much nicer experience all round.

When a close friend visited last year, we were picking her up from the airport. I was so proud that we pulled up 30mins early, was relaxed and getting ready to greet her. Oh, to check the flight details inside and realize I had the wrong airport.  I felt absolutely rotten. She was waiting an hour for us. Thing is, she wasn't annoyed. She just laughed, gave me a big hug and said she's known me too long to let these things bother her. I told her she deserved better but she told me not to beat myself up about it. She visited again recently and I studied her flight details this time and made it right this time around. Arrived early, at the correct airport, and excitedly awaited. 

A pet peeve of mine is when my husband uses my towel and it's wet before I've showered. We're buying more towels this week. Yeah, I got the better end of the deal as far as pet peeves go.


----------



## MNLawenforcement (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm from Minnesota and crazy about hockey. My partner (husband) is originally from Southern California and hadn't ever seen a full hockey game until we started dating 14 years ago.

To this day he will watch a game with me, ask for a clarification on a rule (which I actually find really cute and endearing). Unfortunately, he usually follows it up with "why is that the rule?" and expects me to provide an in-depth analysis of the history of Hockey and the social policy for the rule when sometimes the only answer available is "because that's the rule in hockey."


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

We go a few here. Now understand, just because it is a peeve of mine, does not mean it is wrong...

1. My wife has this thing where she uses a hair dryer in the dead of summer, in Texas, to warm her self up while on the crapper. And she drops a deuce at least twice a day. Sweet jebus, it is hot enough already. She says it relaxes her. I have heard her drop the blow dryer because she fell asleep on the toilet.

2. Her van is a mess. Coffee cups all over the place, clothes, fast food bags, you name it. She'll buy an umbrella, but won't look in her van. 

3. She is an auto obliviate. Her, Hey the brakes are making a grinding noise...Me, oh really, how long has it been doing that? Her...Only a month or so...SMH

4. She has to be the worst cook ever. Will start something on the stove, and just walk away and completely forget about it. Today I got home from watching a football game at around 7pm. The stove was on. I asked her what she needs it for, and it was for the cookies. Oh okay, wait I don't see any dough? Oh we already ate them with lunch. The oven had been on for five hours!

5. Trust. Anytime I take our little one out with me to a friends, she has to ask, if they have a pool? The kid is 14 and can swim better than most everyone I know. If he was to drown one day, it would be out of spite.

6. Sense of direction. Once while headed north, she stopped for gas on the interstate, ez on ez off right? Nope, she turned back around and headed back south, did not realize she was going the wrong way for over an hour. Sixty plus miles. The signs say Austin, not Dallas...Helllllloooooo.

7. Sex, she has this picadello, where she doesn't want to, but only for a month or two. Okay kidding on that one...

I LOVE MY WIFE EVEN WITH WHAT I CONSIDER A FEW FAULTS.

7.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Punctuality for my husband means being there on time or 10mins early.


I'm with your husband on this one.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm like that too. I set all my clocks 10 min. ahead..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

When did people start wandering through parking lots oblivious to the presence of cars?


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

My X would ramble on about some topic, could have been anything, and come across sounding like she had some insider knowledge then after 10 minutes or so throw in a, "but I don't know".

:slap:

Well then WTF were you talking about for the last 10 minutes?!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Could you turn on the show that.....................................

10 minutes later


Could you turn on that show with the..................................

10 minutes later

///grabs the remote puts on something.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

intheory said:


> Why does snuggling exclude football? Can't you snuggle _and_ watch football?


While I LIKE the thought, the TV is in the living room. The bedroom is bare.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

thenub said:


> I know everyone has a pet peeve about their SO. What's yours and how have you dealt with it? Did it work or just piss them off?
> I'll go first. My biggest pet peeve with my wife is she will wash some dishes by hand (even though the dishwasher is empty) and leave them to dry in the sink. Sometimes they will sit there for days. She knows it drives me crazy but keeps doing it.
> Sooooo..... One day i figured hey. I'll help her out. I opened the window and threw the dishes out into the yard. When she came home she asked "why are the dishes were all over the yard?" I just replied I thought they would dry faster in the sun. Needless to say she wasn't impressed but she got the hint, which only lasted a week.


We have always hand washed our dishes and air dried them, in our current home we don't have a dishwasher and in our previous home we had one that we never used.

Neither of us have ever tossed the dishes out the window for any reason.

As to pet peeves, I've got none.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

bbrad said:


> .............
> 5. Trust. Anytime I take our little one out with me to a friends, she has to ask, if they have a pool? The kid is 14 and can swim better than most everyone I know. *If he was to drown one day, it would be out of spite.*
> 
> ..................


:lol:


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Air drying for a couple hours is one thing. Air drying for 3-4 days is excessive.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

intheory said:


> Why does snuggling exclude football? Can't you snuggle _and_ watch football?





thatbpguy said:


> While I LIKE the thought, the TV is in the living room. The bedroom is bare.




I see. I assumed you had a smaller TV & cable outlet in your bedroom too.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

1)My husband rocks constantly. In the car at a red light he'll make the whole damn car rock. At home sitting on the couch... do you know how hard it is to talk to someone while they rock themselves?! Drives me crazy. He even does it at restaurants and movie theaters!

2) he KNOWS I HATE clutter I am always throwing things out. He works on computers and hordes parts (might need them some day?) He also loves getting things free or on clearance. It doesn't matter if we have 10 screwdriver (for example could be anything) if he can get it dirt cheap or free he'll bring another home. How many do we need?!

3)he'll do the laundry while I'm at work which I appreciate but then he'll leave them in the dryer for days... we all wear wrinkled clothes constantly!

4)he is soo hairy and I am constantly finding his curly chest/pubic hairs all over the bathroom... gross!

his complaint on me would be that I'm OCD... as you can tell lol


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

People with crappy cell phones that sound like they're in a submarine.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Garbage in the sink. Not just my wife, but my kids as well. They'll stuff paper towels, plastic wrappers, whatever inside bowls or cups, and then it all goes in the sink. Then when I try to wash dishes, I have to dig all the garbage out of the dishes before I can wash them. Plastic forks, etc also. Grrrrr


I have yet to find a way to prevent them from doing this.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

totallywarped said:


> 1)My husband rocks


That's not a peeve :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> People with crappy cell phones that sound like they're in a submarine.


Trying to talk V****** customer service into giving me a decent deal on a replacement phone after 6 years . . .:rofl:


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, I think pet peeves come out when the relationship is off. Since mine is in the toilet, I could list a ton!

1. Not eating any vegetables, especially any raw ones.
2. Purposefully gagging himself with his toothbrush every morning when he brushes his teeth, then spitting it into the sink.
3. Driving slower than the speed limit, sometimes 10 mph below.

Oh, that's enough... I once was able to let that stuff go, but now so many little things irk me. Comes down to noticing everything when the relationship goes bad.


----------

